# Elite 7ti NMEA 2000 to Zuke



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I currently have a 60a and elite 5ti. The Elite 5ti does not have nmea 2000 capabilities but the elite 7ti does. I'm thinking of selling my elite 5ti and getting elite 7ti to connect to Zuke. Does anyone know if transducers are the same for Elite 5ti and elite 7ti(would make my life a lot easier)? Also how much will the cables run to set up the nmea 2000 network to Zuke?


----------

